# a newbie :)



## squelchbaker (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi everyone,
just thought i'd introduce myself - as i suppose that's common politeness in a community such as this 

so hi, i'm squelchbaker, nice to meet you, *shakes your hand*, how's it going?
do ask me anything you want to know, cos i'm not entirely certain of the best way to introduce myself to a metaphorical room-ful of strangers


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

You know, you did just fine introducing yourself to us! Welcome to the forum. This is going to be the best place for you to get ideas and to ask questions about anything Halloween. There are a lot of very nice people here that will help you with whatever you have in mind for the season! Again Welcome!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome, and thanks for joining our little party


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

hey and welcome


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum! (shakes your hand right back......)


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

welcome!
and i totally agree with Troll Wizard. this place is cool for how-tos and to meet cool peoples.
and you did just fine introducing yourself.
don't forget to fill out your profile!
dar.
<3


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## squelchbaker (Sep 23, 2012)

holy wow - two pages of welcomes! i feel ... very welcomed


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome squelchbaker!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

If you felt welcomed at two pages, you should feel right at home with three pages. We are not really strangers here. Just strange.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome!


----------



## squelchbaker (Sep 23, 2012)

scareme said:


> If you felt welcomed at two pages, you should feel right at home with three pages. We are not really strangers here. Just strange.


strange? then i should fit right in 

thanks, everyone, for your welcomes


----------

